# Innenlager Zesty 2010



## Burmi1 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss das Innenlager an meinem Zesty wechseln, weiß aber leider nicht genau welches ich benötige... Ich bin z.Zt. auch nicht zu Hause, würde das Teil aber gern schonmal bestellen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

Gruß aus Kölle!


----------

